# Is the UAE a first world country?



## damien89

hey,

i was just wondering- does the UAE count as a first world country yet and if not, how close is it to being one? also, does anyone know what the exact specifications for being a first world country are?

thanks a lot,

~ Damien


----------



## DUBAI

well im gona be all technical and pediantic.

1st, 2nd and 3rd world refers to cold war allegences.

1st world indicated all the nations alligned with the western bloc

2nd world refered to all nations in the eastern bloc

3rd world refered to all nations who took a stand as being non aligned, including china.

ok, so as you see its a political measure, not an economic one. and also out of date by about 15 years. yet it is still banded around by the media


----------



## damien89

so really it has nothing to do with economic, social and political progress? well, that sucks... is there another way to classify the countries of the world then? 'cos it would be cool to see where the UAE stands, as in, is it a developed country or a developing one?


----------



## BinALAin

UAE is developing country.. but it is the first information/services economy based in the middle east. ( leading country in info & serv. in ME ) but we do not have good industry base so we are developing country. ( 2nd world country )


----------



## dazz

well, there's the HDI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDI

full list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index


----------



## AltinD

Yup, developing


----------



## luv2bebrown

yes I also think its a developing country. the economy needs a little time to mature


----------



## prsn41ife

being a developed country does not mean just the economy. 

it also mean human rights, democracy, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## luv2bebrown

personally i think there is enough democracy in the UAE.

democracy is not about votes and elections. it is about the will of the people. as an expat, the UAE is following the will of the majority. since UAE citizens are the minority, their will does not seem like it is being followed. as for human rights, everyday things are improving.


----------



## dubaiflo

agree it is the perfect mix which has to be found (e.g majority will = expats and UAE citizen's will, which HAS to count more even though this is minority)


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Its a fantastic place  the UAE that is  who cares if a bunch of old smelly men in Europe call the UAE third world


----------



## smussuw

luv2bebrown said:


> personally i think there is enough democracy in the UAE.
> 
> democracy is not about votes and elections. it is about the will of the people. as an expat, the UAE is following the will of the majority. since UAE citizens are the minority, their will does not seem like it is being followed. as for human rights, everyday things are improving.


following the will of the majority? totally wrong :|

It seems that u forgot that the majority of expats are also muslims and they are against those stuff mostly so, I really dont know what r u talking about. Beside since when expats interest, if it goes against the citizens will, important anyway? no offence :?

Why do u think they are going to allow the Emiratis to vote? :sleepy:

Because we seriously need it especially after reading this post


----------



## Face81

damien89 said:


> hey,
> 
> i was just wondering- does the UAE count as a first world country yet and if not, how close is it to being one? also, does anyone know what the exact specifications for being a first world country are?
> 
> thanks a lot,
> 
> ~ Damien


I have studied this and the correct answer is that the U.A.E is a developing coutry, BUT, it has chosen to declare itself as such.

No World body designates countries as either developed, developing or third World. When a country declares itself as developed, it HAS to make regular contributions towards a global fund managed by the UN to safeguard the interests of the third world countries. As a developing country, no contributions need to be made formally and the UN may assist if and when there is a crisis. Third world countries obviously recieve grants and hand outs from this fund and are always in need of assistance of some form. 

Just to put things into perspective, Singapore, which is argued by analysts to be a developed country, has declared itself as a developing country simply so that it can avoid making hefty contributions towards that global fund. And also, these "contributions" amount to a specific percentage of country's GDP.

So there. :cheers:


----------



## Tom_Green

In my opinion is the U.A.E already a developed country. When i was in Hong Kong (a developing city in my opinion) i had a small culture shock (i hope this is the English word for Kultushock). In Tokyo i was very fine, same in Dubai. I don`t know how to say this. I just had never the feeling that i am in a developing country. 

I would say:
The U.A.E is a fast growing developed country.


----------



## smussuw

hmmm, I didnt get it.

How can u call HK a developing city and the UAE a developed country? 

can u explain more because I really want to know.


----------



## Tom_Green

smussuw said:


> hmmm, I didnt get it.
> 
> How can u call HK a developing city and the UAE a developed country?
> 
> can u explain more because I really want to know.


It`s difficult for me to explain it.

Do you know Shenzhen? Shenzhens GDP per people is half as high as the one of Hong Kong. But if you walk in both cities you have the feeling they have very much in common. The behaviour of the people, the streets, the feeling. Okay they are very close and in both cities are the most people Chinese.......
But you don`t have the feeling that Hong Kong is much more developed than Shenzhen. 

Dubai and Frankfurt have much more together, than Shenzhen and Dubai. 

It´s very very difficult to explain, It`s about how you feel a city(country).


----------



## Dubai-King

To be considered a 1st world country, you would basically need two things:

1) High GDP Per Capita

2) Exporting your Goods/Services


The UAE has 1) down, not 2).


But anyway, these labels, like "Developed" and "Developing" countries and the labels WHO use are really outdated.


The UAE is unique and you shouldnt look at it with these kinds of terms.


----------



## DUBAI

Im sorry but GDP and exports have nothing to do with being '1st world' 

check my 1st reply.


----------



## B-Patriot

Third World has become more or less synonomous with Developing...

It's still used by the media because the meaning has transformed...

The UAE is very much developed in certain aspects, but still a bit backward in other ones...Overall i think its still a developing country, but at the forefront..Inshalla with reforms, a few more years, and most of us gulf countries will be 1st World, although we might not declare it, for the reasons Face81 gave :tongue2:


----------



## prsn41ife

how are the villages in the UAE? i doubt they are like the cities.


----------



## BinALAin

WHAT CARES ABOUT 1st OR 3rd WORLD RANK.....................................

I AM FROM UAE AND I DONT CARE IF ITS 1st, 3rd, 10th, 300000th..... ITS JUST WORD DONT HURT.......... AS SAID ITS COLONIAL WORDS!! LIVING IN DEVELOPED COUNTRIES DOEASNT MEAN THEY LIVING BETTER THAN WHO ARE IN 3RD WORLD..

EXAMPLE: IF YOU ARE IN THRID WORLD.. HOW DO U KNOW YOU BECOME SECOND OR FIRST.. WELL THERE IS NO DIFFER BETWEEN PEOPLE...

ITS A RACIST RANK IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE THAT...

WESTERN ARE GOOD EASTERNS ARE BAD = FIRST WORD AND 3RD WORLD = DEVELOPED AND DEVELOPING = CHRISTIANITY AND OTHER RELIGIONS = RICH AND POOR = WHITE AND OTHER RACE .. THEY ARE ALL THE SAME........

LATER ( DO NOT ATTACK ME PLZ LOL ) ITS JUST MY F****** OPINION.


----------



## smussuw

Well, I call the UAE a 3rd world and a developing country but, I do think that we are living better than 1st world countries


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Damn dude , edit your post and cancel the caps


----------



## smussuw

Can some one piss on assignus plz :lol:


----------



## damien89

haha wow i didn't know my question would cause so much commotion, lol.


----------



## assignus

smussuw said:


> ^ Because we spared brians to people like u :|


thats what makes u brain-less :baeh3: 
brain is meant to be 'used' and not 'spared' :| 



smussuw said:


> Can some one piss on assignus plz


wonder ...what might have happened to ur peanuts.... :hahaha:


----------



## smussuw

If so use ur brian well instead of throwing stupid statments like u did :|


----------



## Black_Shaheen

ass-in-sug is a very poor jealous and stupid man, no brains, and has a period.


----------



## Arch

The UAE would not amount to much without oil. Their not exactly an economic hub and when the oil runs out??? Your fucked. hot goast towns :runaway:


----------



## smussuw

^ hmmm, this isnt ur first stupid post :|


----------



## assignus

smussmuw said:


> If so use ur brian well instead of throwing stupid statments like u did


yeah...thx...im alreading using mine...now u start using urs 



Black_Shaheen said:


> ass-in-sug is a very poor jealous and stupid man, no brains, and has a period.


 :master: 
your sense of humour is amazing 

:runaway:


----------



## smussuw

assignus said:


> yeah...thx...im alreading using mine...now u start using urs


and ur posts show.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

assignus , what is it you want here ? you said what was on your mind now leave.

I am going to report you to the moderators.


----------



## smussuw

bye bye ass-in-sug :wave:


----------



## assignus

@smssuw.....why r u such a poof ?

@dubaiboy.... shudnt u b abudhabi boy ?


----------



## prsn41ife

assignus said:


> @smssuw.....why r u such a poof ?
> 
> @dubaiboy.... shudnt u b abudhabi boy ?


i know that i already asked that questoin once but i forgot and i would also like to know why dubai boy isnt abu dhabi boy...


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Well its been my nickname for almost 5 years now , so...


----------



## prsn41ife

Dubai_Boy said:


> Well its been my nickname for almost 5 years now , so...


so people in abu dhabi also call you dubai boy?

what, i thought you lived in abu dhabi your whole life, why would you call yourself dubai boy? be proud of abu dhabi man, abu dhabi is #1!.....


----------



## Dubai_Boy

People in Abu Dhabi !!! what are you talking about  this is a Nickname :S

and AD really is Number one


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Though Dubai is cool too

^^


----------



## prsn41ife

wow!!!!!! abu dhabi looks like an actual city!!!! no offense, but dubai kinda looks like a las vegas. amazing skyline!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

You cant compare vegas to Dubai man , thats so wrong. Dubai IS a city while las vegas is a strip of hotels and endless suburbia sprawl !!

Well if you like that picture so much here is a better one


----------



## prsn41ife

woa, but i just realised that it is mostly midrises. why isnt there a skyscraper boom in abu dhabi like there is in dubai?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Oh hohoho  there will be man  AD already put aside half a trillion dollars on projects and extremly tall buildings .... the boom in AD has just started , give it another 5 - 7 years and you will se atleast 50 talls popping up all over the skyline


PS , i originally come from Sharjah 
photo by Jan


----------



## damien89

wow, do you have any more panoramic shots like that? they're amazing!


----------



## Dubai-King

I would also like to request similiar awesome panoramic shots!


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi

i think the UAE has some distance to go before it can be called a developed country. but it has the potential. it's very much within its reach. 

and qatar, kuwait, bahrain and oman can follow. 

i just want to ask this - how come saudi arabia had an income of $28,000 in 1980 but "only" around 8-9000 now. 

if saudi arabia could hold its position or progress it would be among the first developed nations outside europe, north america or australia. 

but now it seems it's not so easy for saudi.


----------



## andrewsegawa

UAE is made of 7 states. The rate of development is not the same. However, i believe UAE is a developed country. Dubai (the largest city) is in direct competition with many large cities of the world. Abu Dhabi is also coming up 

The problem with UAE is that the foreigners are far more than the natives.


----------



## I am from Dubai 2020

Arch said:


> The UAE would not amount to much without oil. Their not exactly an economic hub and when the oil runs out??? Your fucked. hot goast towns :runaway:


If Ur still alive I live in Dubai and its 2020
So do you still think we are "f*****" ha ha I don't think so see where is *Dubai *now and how it is a developed country


----------



## EightFive

Dubai is in the process of cratering. The music has stopped, forever.


----------



## scrotymcboogerballs

The concept of first, second and third world countries is a relic of the cold war. If a country was aligned with the US and the west it was classified as1st world, 2nd for Soviet-aligned countries, 3rd any other country not aligned with either the US or the Soviet Union. I hope this explanation is helpful.


----------

